# My Mom's New Chi Annabelle



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Ok, my mom lurks here...she doesn't really know how to post, haha I tried to teach her...but yeah  Anyway, she wanted me to post pictures of her new chi girl. She has a 1 year old chi named Taylor that is a littermate of my Trigger  She flies to Colorado from Boston tomorrow to pick her up 

This is Annabelle...she will be in the 3-4 lb range grown


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

Oh, she is just darling!  I love that picture of her chewing on the ribbon. :lol:
What a great name, too. So many good nickname possibilities! ::Adding it to list::


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh mum if you're lurking on here she is adorable,get posting


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

michele said:


> Oh mum if you're lurking on here she is adorable,get posting


I keep trying to tell her how to do it and its killing me lol! She will never figure the pics out tho haha but I keep telling her she can post!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

She is stunning! I LOVE her coloring. Hope did the same thing when I put a Christmas ribbon on her for pictures. It is so them, though so we gotta love it!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi mummy ware  lovely puppy


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> I keep trying to tell her how to do it and its killing me lol! She will never figure the pics out tho haha but I keep telling her she can post!


If i can do it she can


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Haha I hope that everyones responses force her out of hiding. Her handle is taytaysmama but yep, she's never even made a post!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww...........She is precious and a cutie!


----------



## taytaysmama (Oct 26, 2010)

*Annabelle's homecoming*

Tomorrow i get to fly round trip Boston to Denver and back standby for our new precious puppy....Annabelle. We are so excited to have her come home with us. i hope our Taylor won't be mad at us for bringing her home. Would you fly 8 hours to bring a puppy home? Now Kristi's 3 brothers and 2 sisters will have 2 puppies to love . Soon Taylor will have a playmate who is actually his Aunt. She is 10 weeks old. It will be fun to see Taylor and Aunt Annabelle playing together!


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

She is sooo cute!! :love4:


----------



## taytaysmama (Oct 26, 2010)

Gee thanks!


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Beautiful baby. I want to scoop her up and love on her.


----------



## taytaysmama (Oct 26, 2010)

Annabelle and Taylor hope you'll be our friends on chihuahua-people. Kristi will explain to me how to do that.


----------



## taytaysmama (Oct 26, 2010)

That is just what i get to do tomorrow


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

She's a beautiful little one, love her name. Congrats to your Mom.


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

Oh my goodness....Annabelle is gorgeous!!!! Love all the pictures...you better get on her and post some stories Kristi's mom....


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I think she's posted now, but since they are her first posts I think they are being moderated so they should show up soon!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

She is really really cute!! LOVE the name too 
C'mon Mrs. Ware it's easy, you can do it!! We'd love to hear from you


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

taytaysmama - you have a beautiful new baby on the way! Can't wait till you get her home! She is gorgeous! Gosh, post away. We are nice and don't bite.  Well most of us. HA HA! JUST KIDDING!


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

OMG What a little doll baby! She's adorable!


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

She's Gorgeous!!! I just love her!!! I bet Taylor will be so excited to have a playmate...oh what fun


----------



## glyndwr (Dec 4, 2010)

Oh she is beautifull, I want, I want, just love her head and her colouring..


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

We'll have to see if she was successful in her post attempt or not lol. She may have to have one of the kids still at home show her how.


----------



## Rose of Love (Dec 1, 2010)

aww she is soo beautiful!! she is such a cute chihuahua!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

she is soooo cute!!! And I love her name.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

O-M-G! Annabelle is adorable and so beautiful! LMAO @ the "innocent" pics and then she starts to attack the ribbon!!! LOL That's too funny! Congrats to your mom!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh Little Ms. Annabelle is a doll baby!!!! Taytaysmama I was born and raised in NH...... Where are you in NH??? I don't think I have seen anyone on here from there.


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

Your new puppy is so cute!!


----------



## taytaysmama (Oct 26, 2010)

*Annabelle*

Taylor and Annabelle live in Merrimack, NH. It is southern NH.


----------



## taytaysmama (Oct 26, 2010)

Thank you everyone for all your kind comments and taking an interest in Annabelle


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

she is so cute!!


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Oh, she is beautiful!!!!:love1:


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Awww I love the one white sock


----------



## Milosmum (Dec 19, 2010)

She's very cute congratualtions xxx


----------



## lyndsey (Aug 10, 2010)

awwww so cute....


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Awww, she is precious!!! Love her little muzzle...she is too sweet. And I LOVE her name! :love5:


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

She is sooooo cute!! :colors:


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

What a gorgeous little girl! I love her little white sock 
Fly safe!


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

How cute is she!!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

omg , she is so cute!


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

She is sooooo precious!!!! She's so tiny. I love her already!


----------

